# Chase 5/17/13



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase was born last night! The litter was 4 boys and 3 girls. We are beyond thrilled. 

Miles will be 17 months next week and is anxiously awaiting his new brother (or I like to think that)!. We have saved all of his puppy supplies and I have already bought the remaining things we need for Chase. Let's hope I don't bankrupt myself buying stuff for this puppy in the next 8 weeks while we anxiously await bringing him home


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats, Miles&Chase'Mom!

That email/call is the best one around! I know how anxiously you been awaiting this litter. Only 8 weeks now  Can't wait for more pictures as he gets older!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Adorable and so exciting!! Congrats. . I'm going to go and help out at my vets rescue adoption today and seeing this pic I've got a little puppy fever, I hope I can keep it under control and not bring home another puppy today.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations MilesMom!!!!

2 vizslas are better than one!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats MilesANDChasesMom!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

5 days old ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

4 weeks old tomorrow. We have met them once and are going back next weekend 

The breeder thinks she knows which one will be best for Miles so we are excited to spend more time with him.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

How exciting!! When will miles get to meet chase or has he already??


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

They will meet in July when we pick him up. Miles comes with us to visit but he stays in the back and plays with her dogs. The puppies are not vaccinated yet. We will introduce them at her house since it's neutral ground.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have selected our puppy Chase! He is black collar boy. We love him already and can't wait to bring him home July 12th on his 8 week birthday.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma comes home on the 13 of July. Unfortunately because of a serious car accident the day our puppies got picked-our little girl was selected by the breeder based on their personalities and what we asked for in our puppy. I'm just happy to have met her finally and 3 and a half more weeks to go. Can't wait!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Chase 5/17/13 Coming home!!!*

We bring Chase home this Friday! My husband is picking me up from work. Miles will have been in daycare so he will sleep on the drive out to the ranch (it's not too bad, 45-60 min). 

I'm feeling excited to finally take our new baby home, but also getting nervous. We didn't really have any trouble with potty training/ biting/ chewing. Miles was a very gentle pup, he found his energy at about 6 months! So in a way I feel like I'm getting my first puppy because we didn't have to correct many behaviors. 

I'm also feeling nervous about my sweet Miles adjusting to his new brother. I hope they like each other, we are introducing them at the ranch. We are stopping at a friends' house on the way home (halfway) for a potty break. Then home sweet home and let round 2 begin!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm jealous - you're giving me puppy fever and I must be crazy because I have my hands full with the two that I have! 

If Miles is anything like Cash he will LOVE his new brother. From the moment that Cash met Penny they have been inseparable. The first night when Penny fell asleep, Cash brought all of his toys and laid them around Penny and then he went to sleep next to her. 

You guys are going to have soooo much fun!!


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

;D so exciting!!


----------

